# Dunston aquatics new location



## kwiky (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi all, just a quick note to let anyone in the North East area know that dunston aquatics and reptile centre is has moved to a huge new premises just up the road from the old shop, the name has also changed to Dunston Exotics but is still under the same ownership,

the new unit means that they can branch out into different areas whereas before they didnt have the room, they will now be stocking birds and mammals aswell as reptiles and fish, plus they now stock massive amounts of dry goods, vivs, ponds tanks etc etc, in the old shop they didnt really have the space

on the reptile front this means that Chris can now offer a huge veriety of animals not often seen in the north east, while i was in today i saw alligator snapping turtles, common snapping turtles, green anacondas and loads more but thats all i can remember lol. rumour has it they are working on a huge Caimen enclosure which sounds cool.

they will also be stocking marmosets and other mad things but i didnt ask to much about them as there not my thing

anyway it opens this bank holiday monday (5th may)
i cant remeber the address but its on Wellington road (the same as the old shop)
you head from the old shop as if your going towards the metro centre, about 200 yards along the road you go under a bridge and its on your left, theres a huge sign so you can miss it

if i remember i'll get the proper address and add it later

regards.......kwiky


----------



## JAG Loves Beardies (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for that, 
I know where they are now lol
I'll have to go and have a look. Never been in :whistling2:

Jag.


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

*Cheers*

Cheers for the Info, hadn't been to the old 1 but in the pouring rain i managed to read the sign on the door and find me way to the new place a week ago after hearing about it from pets at home round the corner in the metro centre complex. The place is brill. Relieved the guy of 2 of his chipmunks which i gave hugly original names! Chips and Nutcase. They've both been brilliant. Had 2 male rats over the last year and the G/F insisted on getting 2 rabbits. Had allsorts over me life. Just moved into me own place with the missus after 3 years of living with people thru uni so i can finally get loads of animals. Going back to Dunston next month to see about getting a Tarantula and a Snake. Doing me research at the moment cos i've never owned either. Also have the bottom half of an explorer "wardrobe" cage to fill with something and another single cage but i'l see what they have. Would never get hamsters or owt l0l. But first things first, seems a pink toe and a green python might be finding a new home. Came on here to get advise on caring for both.


----------



## arly32 (Apr 19, 2009)

we went here about a month ago. It is looking great. fab reptile area. Kids loved the mice, though I dont, and neither do my kids asthma so we're looking to re-home them asap. (Hoping they'll take the mice back AND the babies the mice have had since then lol) We got two normal mice and two hairless.

Starting a marine tank too, so am now looking for my first fish, after about 3 months going round in circles not getting anywhere fast getting set up.
We eventually found a lovelylocal aquatic shop that were a massive help to us, and we're now ready to stock fish, so will have to pop back over to dunston and take a peek at what they have fish wise!


----------

